# Any one get numbness in chest and arm area?



## Bobbyloads (Jun 22, 2020)

2nd time I’m getting this feels like my left pec and bicep and top arm fell asleep. Any one ever get this ?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 22, 2020)

quit jerkin it so damn much


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 22, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> quit jerkin it so damn much



Wrong side bro I righty.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 22, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> quit jerkin it so damn much



Definitely the problem,
Switch hands,see if it happens on the other side?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 22, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Definitely the problem,
> Switch hands,see if it happens on the other side?



that was my next suggestion.
good man.
:32 (17):


----------



## Big Mikey (Jun 22, 2020)

There's any number of neurological irregularities that can cause temporary numbness. It's neurologically similar to spontaneous jerk of a limb.  If the numbness isn't accompanied by shortness of breath & sudden onset of severe anxiety, you're probably fine.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 22, 2020)

Big Mikey said:


> It's neurologically similar to spontaneous jerk of a limb.



see, case in point.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 22, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Definitely the problem,
> Switch hands,see if it happens on the other side?



lol thanks you guys reminded me of my father on Father’s Day he use to come up to my friends when they were over when i was a kid and tell them I complain of elbow pain and he keeps telling me not to jerk off in the bath tub


----------



## chandy (Jun 22, 2020)

bobby u might be a righty but as long as quarantine has lasted i know you have tried to mix things up. your left side just aint use to it yet. you'll get there!


----------



## Rigorhead (Jun 22, 2020)

I get these weird aching pains in my shoulders. It feels like it's down deep in the ball-and-socket joint. It usually happens when I wake up from falling asleep on the couch. 
When do you get the numbness? Do you have any symptoms like mine?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 22, 2020)

Rigorhead said:


> I get these weird aching pains in my shoulders. It feels like it's down deep in the ball-and-socket joint. It usually happens when I wake up from falling asleep on the couch.
> When do you get the numbness? Do you have any symptoms like mine?




mine just happened 2 times now it’s like when your leg falls asleep but In my pec and upper arm weird bit not like yours though it’s mostly on the outer part of the body


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 22, 2020)

chandy said:


> bobby u might be a righty but as long as quarantine has lasted i know you have tried to mix things up. your left side just aint use to it yet. you'll get there!



man I worked the whole covid no one got time to switch hit got to get in there rub it out and get out not practice shit smh


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 22, 2020)

same here but don't worry buddy the switch hitting thing doesn't work anyways


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 22, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> same here but don't worry buddy the switch hitting thing doesn't work anyways



Bro just do the stranger 

sit on your hand until it falls asleep then jerk or will feel like someone else is doing to lol


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 22, 2020)

Rigorhead said:


> I get these weird aching pains in my shoulders. It feels like it's down deep in the ball-and-socket joint. It usually happens when I wake up from falling asleep on the couch.
> When do you get the numbness? Do you have any symptoms like mine?



Could be from sleeping on your shoulder?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 22, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Could be from sleeping on your shoulder?



I thought that as well but both times it was like in the middle of the day not laying on it or anything.


----------

